# Is the yoke intended to be trimmed/tuned



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi fellow board members.

Newbie to this forum.

I've had a slingshot for many years, though I gave it to a friend a year ago who had a bird problem. I used it on stray cats with reasonable success.

I don't know just how good is good but I can get a street light from 90'. I know I should be able to get better.

The one I bought today is better than the previous model, however I think it's still probably "low end".

In Australia, we can't have the arm mount. I may order one from the US.

I have a Question to begin my experience on this forum.

*This slingshot I bought today has an adjustment on the yoke, see image please. *

*It appears to me it's intended to be slid back or forth for some reason.*

*Q : Can anyone advise if I am correct and just how one goes about making this adjustment.*

Dying to get myself some decent rubbers and upgrade to a nice piece of kit.

Attached is a pic of the model.

All the best, Mal


----------



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

Do you understand I mean, slide the stainless steel assembly for and aft on the handle? Thought I should clear that up.

All the best, Mal


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

If you slide it forward you will extend the pull distance which stretches the bands further...resulting in more speed/power... it's a personal preference thing....simply loosen the top screw, slide the forks to where you want them, and tighten the screw down..
Len

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Without a wrist brace I would slide it back as close to the grip as possible.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bob E said:


> Without a wrist brace I would slide it back as close to the grip as possible.


Yeah...it would put stress on your wrist... especially when the forks are so high

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks heaps fellas.

Had my first "shoot" tonight in a 30' room. I was at about 20' and 5 of 5 hit the 6" target (a large cardboard box) and the last hit the 2" centre circle. I was pleased.

It took some pulling back MikmaqWarrior. I think the standard rubber is a bit crappy. It tends to lack flex. I have had one which was tapered and stretched heaps and gave better feedback. Gotta see if I can get one of them again. I think it was called a high velocity one.

Though the shots went right through the box 18" deep box complete with the foam core my iMac was packed in.

Do you know if the model pictured can be rigged with a wrist brace Bob E.

Thanks for the heads up on the sliding adjustment MikmaqWarrior.

Thoroughly enjoyed a couple of Bill Hayes's youtube videos tonight.

All the best, Mal



MikmaqWarrior said:


> If you slide it forward you will extend the pull distance which stretches the bands further...resulting in more speed/power... it's a personal preference thing....simply loosen the top screw, slide the forks to where you want them, and tighten the screw down..
> Len
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk





Bob E said:


> Without a wrist brace I would slide it back as close to the grip as possible.





MikmaqWarrior said:


> Bob E said:
> 
> 
> > Without a wrist brace I would slide it back as close to the grip as possible.
> ...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Doesn't look like there is a place to attach a wrist brace...that slingshot has a gravity magazine in the handle? You could probably make a wrist brace for it...something that wraps around the handle and clamps on, maybe...
I would search YouTube for ideas

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not familiar with your particular slingshot, but from the looks of the picture I would say yes, you could add a wrist brace. You would want to move the fork to the top of the sandwich and the brace would go on the bottom (where the forks are in the picture). However you did say they are not allowed down there :neener:

A tight lanyard can have a similar effect as a wrist brace. It will transfer the draw weight to your arm, but it won't stop the slingshot from trying to twist left or right in your hand if you're not pulling the bands completely straight.


----------



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

Thinking about this one 




Do you guys recommend this model? It's a "Survival Slingshot" made in the States I think.

As for it being "illegal" downunder - I keep a real low profile and live in a rural area. No one would know it even existed. So I'd feel pretty safe with it.

Everything's illegal down here, lol

I will investigate adapting a wrist brace for the one I just bought, I'm pretty handy when I want to be.

Thanks MikmaqWarrior and Bob E, I value your input.

All the best, Mal


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

If I were you, I would buy a simple wrist rocket and add a whisker biscuit arrow rest...but if you want to buy something ready to shoot, I would go with a Chief AJ HFX...





Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> If I were you, I would buy a simple wrist rocket and add a whisker biscuit arrow rest...but if you want to buy something ready to shoot, I would go with a Chief AJ HFX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me more about a "simple wrist rock" and whisker biscuit and where I can get one? Are you saying this, would not be "ready" to use as is.

What's the "Chief AJ HFX like MikmaqWarrior and where does one get one of them?

What do you recommend? Remember I'm new to serious slingshot shooting but reckon I'd do well at this. Fair with my last SS; always been a good shot with a rifle etc.

Thanks heaps.

All the best, Mal


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Mal McKay said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you, I would buy a simple wrist rocket and add a whisker biscuit arrow rest...but if you want to buy something ready to shoot, I would go with a Chief AJ HFX...
> ...


I should have said, "wrist rocket styled slingshot" which is any generic wire framed slingshot with a wrist brace...
Yes, that survival slingshot is "ready to shoot" but I think it is overpriced and too bulky, in my opinion...so if you would rather buy one that is ready to shoot (such as the one you posted) rather than building one, I would personally buy the Chief AJ slingbow...it is smaller and lighter, and built for basic function. The survival one is designed more for emergency survival situations, not everyday carry/use...their target consumer is preppers (people preparing for "end of times" scenarios)

As for where to purchase a Chief AJ slingbow, try here 
http://www.chiefaj.com

I would really recommend buying a wrist braced SS, a whisker biscuit, and a few feet of Theraband black tubing...there are tons of DIY slingbow vids on YouTube...

Good luck,
Len 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

BTW...you may have a problem getting a North American based seller to ship you a wrist brace SS....even if you can find someone willing to ship an illegal item to you, your country may seize it on your end...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you are handy with tools, why not look through the site? There are thousands of home built slingshots shown here. You might try building a Starship with a shorter extension, or no extension. Here is just one example.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/52529-new-starship/?hl=starship


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Agreed.

I found a picture of a similar slingshot with a wrist brace for reference.










Also


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

AliExpress.com, plug wrist brace slingshot into the search bar - dozens of them from cheesy to not so cheesy.

*Unsure if Australian Customs will allow a slingshot shipment from China. * :iono:


----------



## Mal McKay (Sep 23, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> If I were you, I would buy a simple wrist rocket and add a whisker biscuit arrow rest...but if you want to buy something ready to shoot, I would go with a Chief AJ HFX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Len, a mighty good video.

Reckon I'd go with the 25lb rubber, lol

I wrote to a supplier in the US and they have shipped to Au before and shipped the arm brace separately.

Just gotta get me an Chief AJ HFX - the pull back helper.

All the best, will respond to all of you guys later tonight.

Thanks one and all for your help.

Mal


----------

